# Chi è realmente Andrea Diprè? Storia, vita e aneddoti



## admin (16 Dicembre 2014)

E' diventato, in breve tempo, il simbolo del lato trash di internet. Avvocato, critico d'arte, scopritore di presunti talenti, e tanto altro. Qualcuno lo definisce un genio. Altri, semplicemente, un idiota che sfrutta i più sfortunati per fare soldi grazie a Youtube. Ma chi è, realmente, Andrea Diprè? Chi si nasconde dietro la cravatta rossa ed il linguaggio forbito? 

Il sito writeandrollsociety.com ha realizzato un'intervista con il critico d'arte, che si è messo finalmente "a nudo" spiegando, nei dettagli, chi è e qual è la sua "missione". 

Ecco, di seguito, alcuni passaggi con le sue confessioni:

"Le mia cravatta rossa? Ho un sacco di cravatte tutte uguali già col nodo fatto, io devo solo stringerle. In vita mia non ho mai fatto un nodo ad una cravatta. A novembre compio 40 anni, sono molto disilluso e penso di aver capito che l’assenza di significato nella vita è tremenda ed è per questo che cerco queste visioni forti perché la cultura non esiste, io non esisto, niente esiste ed è tutto troppo ingiusto. Mi sono vendicato di un’educazione cattolica e ipocrita facendo vedere a tutti fino a dove può spingersi l’ambizione personale. Il mio fenomeno nasce perché viviamo in un sistema totalmente marcio. Io vendo il rifiuto della società e per me se scrivi che sono un defici.. e un bast... sono più contento. L’unica cosa che non puoi scrivere è la squadra che tifo perché in Italia la fede calcistica non te la perdonano. Come mi definisco? Dipreista. La visione dipreista dice di godere il più possibile su questa terra e basta. Se seguo il calcio? Molto. Ho anche cercato di comprare sei società, tra cui la Fiorentina, l’Atalanta e la Roma. Dovevo essere finanziato da uno sceicco che poi invece era un truffatore. Preziosi del Genoa quasi lo stavo incontrando. Il mio telefono è pubblico, suona in continuazione, spesso sono ragazzini che mi chiamano da scuola, però appena sento una voce un po’ intelligente inizio a dire che sono il segretario… Dovrei prendermi un assistente però alla fine mi dico: “Andrea ma che lo prendi a fare se il tuo è il mondo del contromondo. Chi sono realmente? Allora: io sono nato a Thione di Trento ma in realtà vengo da un paese piccolissimo di 300 abitanti e questo influisce molto sulla mia educazione perché se nasci in Trentino non hai molte scelte davanti, devi essere per forza cattolico se no sei escluso. Per me esisteva solo la Chiesa e quindi, ossessivamente, cercavo di salire tutti i gradini ecclesiali da laico per un mio ragionamento politico. Mi sono sorbito per anni cose vergognose, ho fatto il consiglio pastorale parrocchiale quello decanale diocesano e poi quello ecclesiale. Sono diventato addirittura vescovo laico. Fino a quando non mi sono candidato con la Margherita. Però quegli ******* di preti hanno votato un altro. Io sono stato nominato capo di gabinetto nell’assessorato alla cultura, solo che all’unico consiglio comunale in cui sono andato ho litigato con quel ******* ******** del sindaco e mi hanno costretto a licenziarmi. Sempre grazie alla Chiesa, conducevo una trasmissione su Telepace. Ma dopo quell’episodio cominciai a fare una trasmissione su una Tv locale dove accanto a me c’era una donna nuda. Successe un casino… Lì ci fu anche il mio ingresso nella Lega Nord, l’ho scelta solo per Tele Padania, non me ne fregava un ca..o del movimento, questo puoi scriverlo, un ***** niente, anzi mi fanno schifo tutti i partiti. Però finivo sempre su Blob. Conducevo il programma Giovani padani e ne ero il responsabile federale, poi anche li è finita e mi son messo a fare il critico. Dal 2001 al 2012 ho presentato a livello sistematico pittori, posso dire di esser stato nelle case di qualcosa come 1500 pittori, c’erano quelli che facevano delle cose realmente inguardabili ma io non potevo dirgli “guarda i tuoi quadri fanno schifo” perché poteva capitare anche gente che ti metteva sul tavolo 50mila euro. Ma ho visto anche pittori straordinari, tipo Silvestro Pistolesi di Firenze, ho una sua madonna, un capolavoro incredibile, lui è il più grande allievo di Annigoni. Poi è successo che davo fastidio alle gallerie d’arte perché dicevo che le mostre non contavano niente e che la gente ci andava solo per il rinfresco. Mi sono attirato addosso un odio sfociato nella trasmissione della Rai, mi hanno messo davanti quel mafioso schifoso ignorante di Bonito Oliva. Da quel momento lavorare è diventato molto più difficile, tutti sti pittori che io avevo presentato si sono coalizzati dicendo che li avevo truffati, così a marzo 2012 mi sono stufato di mandare i dvd ai pittori e ho detto: li carico su internet. Improvvisamente ho visto che un giorno tutti parlavano di questo Osvaldo Paniccia, vado a rivedere anche io il video e rido da solo. Il passo successivo è stato il video fatto con Sasha Grey, un soggetto conosciutissimo fra i giovani. Lì per la prima volta ho detto in un video la parola “catafratta”, per puro caso. Lo staff di lei mi metteva pressione e mi è venuto di dirle: you are catafratta. Cosa significa? Lo avevo già usato in riferimento al Gattamelata di Donatello, quando il cavallo e il cavaliere sono uniti è la catafratta. Un’altra parola che usi spesso è “sibaritico”: arriva dalla città di Sibari, un luogo molto lussuoso… Giuseppe Simone? Mi ha chiamato per sbaglio, una tipa per levarselo di torno gli aveva dato il mio numero spacciandolo per il proprio. I video insieme a lui hanno superato i due milioni di visualizzazioni. gli altri top sono il rapper Bello Figo Gu e Rosario Muniz, quello che sostiene di avere una fi.. al posto del buco di cu.. , un mostro autentico, anche a me dà fastidio perché è atroce, è la dimostrazione dello schifo totale. Se è vero che sono realmente un avvocato? Mi hanno estromesso, quei bast.... Io critico d’arte lo sono per meriti acquisiti perché ho introdotto concetti come opera d’arte mobile e ho fatto vedere artisti che comunque nessuno conosceva. Ma sono laureato in giurisprudenza, ho fatto un anno di pratica a Napoli e ho superato l’esame. Solo che al mio giuramento, a Trento, non si è presentato nessuno perché facevo quella trasmissione con la donna nuda. Dopo Mi manda Rai Tre mi hanno cancellato dall’albo, non radiato, significa che io potrei reiscrivermi in qualsiasi momento a un’altra corte di appello. Però, siccome per legge posso ancora firmarmi avvocato, finché vivo continuerò a farlo. Se è vero che ho un mio museo a New York? È la mia collezione privata. In un video dico che si trova vicino Times Square in realtà è a casa di mio cugino. Tutti i pittori che ho fatto vedere nel passato erano dei miserabili che non avrei neanche avvicinato a un km di distanza… Erano solo i soldi che mi interessavano. Avevo la nausea a vedere questi esseri disgustosi. Quando andavo lì per vendicarmi del tempo che mi rubavano iniziavo a dire “ma te sei un genio, ma sei stupendo, ma come 300 euro, vali molto di più. Ho interiorizzato la finzione ecclesiale. Quando andavo dagli artisti mi avrebbero dato non venti mila euro ma la casa. Io gli facevo capire che meritavano tutto, facevo leva sul loro ego gigantesco. Addirittura mi ricordo a Modena uno che faceva il panettiere mi firmò assegni postdatati per 300mila euro che non pagherà mai. Il figlio urlò: “Ma papà i tuoi quadri fanno schifo!”. Lo mandò via incaxxandosi. Se ora mi faccio pagare i video? No assolutamente. Il mio business è quello delle serate, chiedo 1.500 euro ogni sera. A me non me ne frega nulla dei soldi perché non ne ho bisogno, potrei vivere benissimo senza un centesimo perché conosco tantissima gente. Il Diprè per Lei era nato per questo, un modo per scop... grandi fighe. La donna vuole apparire, capito? Scrivi qualsiasi cosa mi raccomando perché vorrei che fosse visto sto articolo, evita solo di dire quale squadra tifo. Quante probabilità ci sono che io finisca? Molte. Nelle serate riempio le discoteche di ragazzini che urlano “catafratta”, “sibaritico”, amano la trasgressione e cantano “me frego dello Stato”, ma non sanno le scelte che ho fatto, il coraggio che c’è voluto a fregarsene davvero dello Stato o della Chiesa e quello che potrei pagare io. È stata dura. Ma ci sono arrivato: a dire che non me ne frega un ca..o. E credimi, ora non me ne frega davvero un ca..o».


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2014)

Personalmente non riesco a capire se stia trollando come sempre o sia serio.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Più tardi leggerò tutto perché è un personaggio che stimo molto.Chi è Andrea Diprè?Per me è solo un mito!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Non me lo sono mai filato.


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2014)

Sa solo trollare... Pirla è nato e pirla morirà...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sa solo trollare... Pirla è nato e pirla morirà...



Credo che l'unica cosa che non sia è proprio pirla. Come si sapeva già, e come lui ha confermato, questo si è fatto decine di phighe e migliaia e migliaia di euro, semplicemente facendo cosa? Facendo finta di fare l'idiota.

La parte


> l’assenza di significato nella vita è tremenda ed è per questo che cerco queste visioni forti perché la cultura non esiste, io non esisto, niente esiste ed è tutto troppo ingiusto.


spiega abbastanza bene il personaggio. Il discorso è molto condivisibile.


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre grazie alla Chiesa, conducevo una trasmissione su Telepace. Ma dopo quell’episodio cominciai a fare una trasmissione su una Tv locale dove accanto a me c’era una donna nuda.



Lol ma Telepace dovrebbe essere una tv di preti e ha dato una trasmissione proprio a Diprè.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2014)

Un genio del male


Penso che vedendo questi due, anche Gandhi diventerebbe nazista


----------



## hiei87 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ha capito perfettamente come funziona internet, soprattutto in Italia, soprattutto per quanto riguarda youtube. A suo modo è un genio.


----------



## Davidinho22 (17 Dicembre 2014)

pazzesco, è veramente un PERSONAGGIO, bell'intervista comunque... sulla persona non saprei davvero come pronununciarmi, alla fine ha detto tutte cose corrette


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2014)

E' un cacchio di genio. Perchè non è facile fare il pirla ed avere così successo, soldi e faiga a volontà (incredibile oh.....)!


----------



## Renegade (17 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non me lo sono mai filato.



.


----------



## Penny.wise (17 Dicembre 2014)

un personaggio, che può stare simpatico o meno, intelligente e furbo nel capire i tempi che corrono e i soggetti che li caratterizzano..

e parlo di "soggetti" perchè basta guardare il video postato da Admin per farsi un'idea di che gente c'è al mondo, e anche per farsi salire il nazismo, sì..


----------

